# Lost Swarovski 10x42 EL



## Kuma (Sep 13, 2011)

I have heard of guys posting lost items on websites and others hunters finding them and the original owner getting them returned. I was hunting in the ND Badlands south of Medora last week. I lost my 10x42 EL swarovski with bino system. if you hear of someone who found a set of swarovski's, you can contact me by e mail or this site or stickbow/leatherwall. I can verify they are mine be serial number! Thanks everyone for your help and consideration!

Jeff,

e-mail: [email protected]


----------

